# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Blossom, smart watering controller, Iconservo Inc., Irvine, California

## Airicist

Developer - Iconservo Inc.

youtube.com/Myblossomwater

"Blossom™: The Smart Watering Controller" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Blossom - The Smart Watering Controller 

Published on Nov 17, 2014




> We waste up to 50% of irrigation water. Blossom programs itself with the right watering schedule for your lawn, so you can put an end to over-watering. Let’s stop wasting water and money.





> Automate your sprinklers with real-time weather data and complete control from your phone to lower your water bill up to 30%.
> 
> Up to 50% of the water we use for outdoor irrigation is wasted. A majority of residential irrigation systems rely on archaic controllers that do not take into account actual water demand. Water scarcity is seriously impacting our entire world.
> 
> We created Blossom to be a simple, smart and economical solution to this problem. Blossom uses weather intelligence to automatically pull in data from multiple forecast services and constantly makes adjustments for a highly accurate localized watering plan. Share your yard’s plant types and it will customize the right water schedule for each vegetation. Blossom makes all the difficult decisions for you and keeps you connected from your smartphone, tablet or computer.
> 
> All of which saves you money and, perhaps more importantly, helps conserve water.
> 
> Weather Intelligence
> ...

----------

